# Boost Corn Populations



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

So says this marketing and sales director for Stine Seed Co. based in Iowa. Really good short video talking about the future of 12" rows in corn from the commodity classic.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...00-bushel_goal/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting?!???!!

I wonder about increasing plant population and its effect on soil moisture. I had heard one time that an average tree evaporates up to 200 gallons/day. Causes me to question how much moisture gets removed by an acre of corn.

So I wonder if there is a point on the curve where plant population evaporates so much moisture from the ground that it reaches a point of diminishing returns.

A lot of guys around here are installing drainage tiles every where they can, so they can get in the fields earlier in the spring. But, my thinking is that the tiles remove the ground moisture reservoir, so then a high plant density would dry the ground out even faster.

Tit-for-tat, I think I would rather have higher ground moisture to support a moderately high plant density.

But, then again, I don't have a drainage problem on hilly ground. Waterfalls...now that's another story.

Ralph


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Personal opinion based on heresay here, but I think we have about hit the limit for corn population. Sub 30" rows or high population 30" seems to be asking for down corn. Corn on the ground in real hard to get in the bin.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Interesting...it implies there is a "Moore's Law" for corn with a more gradual slope. Perhaps if they made the plants smaller.......


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree with Gearclash.Get it to thick and have standibility issues.I was up to 36K and backed it down to 32K on 30" rows.Maybe give up a few bushels but figure seed costs in and lodging issues in is the extra population worth it?It is for the Seed Co's

I plant flex eared hybreds.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> A lot of guys around here are installing drainage tiles every where they can, so they can get in the fields earlier in the spring. But, my thinking is that the tiles remove the ground moisture reservoir, so then a high plant density would dry the ground out even faster.
> 
> Ralph


No offense but old wives tale there. Tile will only remove the water the soil can't hold, if you want more water holding capacity then increase your organic matter content. Even with the severe drought last summer, our best yields came off our heavily tiled fields. You could also see in some other fields that can stand more tile right where the existing tile is. Corn was taller and greener. Even if it's dry enough on top to get over, if the subsoil is saturated you will be causing some very deep compaction.

On our ground at least, wet ground is hard ground. Get it dried out and it gradually loosens up which permits the roots of any crop to get deeper faster.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> On our ground at least, wet ground is hard ground. Get it dried out and it gradually loosens up which permits the roots of any crop to get deeper faster.


Most of the ground around here is clay with hardpan at about 12" that's really tough.

Thinking about it, soil type might make a big difference.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Most of the ground around here is clay with hardpan at about 12" that's really tough.
> 
> Thinking about it, soil type might make a big difference.
> 
> Ralph


It's the same here, 12-14" of topsoil with a yellow clay subsoil. Under the yellow clay is a blue clay that's literally like concrete, until you disturb it that is and the water hits it, then it turns into a blue/gray slime.

When fully packed and undisturbed it takes 1" of rain one year to move thru one foot of blue clay, if you place your tiles in the stuff without a lot of rock around it you might as well have poured concrete around the tile.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> It's the same here, 12-14" of topsoil with a yellow clay subsoil. Under the yellow clay is a blue clay that's literally like concrete, until you disturb it that is and the water hits it, then it turns into a blue/gray slime.
> 
> When fully packed and undisturbed it takes 1" of rain one year to move thru one foot of blue clay, if you place your tiles in the stuff without a lot of rock around it you might as well have poured concrete around the tile.


Up in your area, isn't there a lot of sand in the soil? And the glacial stuff (moraine?) deposits?

Under the clay, we have what is affectionately known as "lizard" dirt. It's a real loose clay that crumbles and erodes really easily. If a person moves too much of the top clay, the lizard dirt will often slide downhill. We've had several roads end up at the bottom of the hill.

River bottoms have a lot of that blue-gray stuff that I can't remember the name of right now. (It'll come to me at 2 AM.) It might be the same thing that you're talking about. Slimy, easy to get stuck in, stinks.....

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Up in your area, isn't there a lot of sand in the soil? And the glacial stuff (moraine?)
> Ralph


In some areas. West of us in town it's very sandy and drought prone. Here around the home farm the only sand you'll find is in a sandbox.


----------

